# Magic Lantern on the 5D Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/magic-lantern-on-the-5d-mark-iii/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/magic-lantern-on-the-5d-mark-iii/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/magic-lantern-on-the-5d-mark-iii/"></a></div>
<strong>It can be done!


</strong>The folks at Magic Lantern have shown the hack can be ported to the new 5D Mark III.</p>
<p>This is all very preliminary and I wouldn’t expect to see the software available for some time. Please correct me if I’m wrong.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.eoshd.com/content/7992/canon-5d-mark-iii-hacked-magic-lantern-on-the-way?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed: EOSHD (EOSHD.com)" target="_blank">EOSHD</a>] via [<a href="http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Lantern_Firmware_Wiki" target="_blank">Magic Lantern</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bvukich (Apr 27, 2012)

Happydance!


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 27, 2012)

POLL (hopefully the guys at Magic Lantern read this!!!)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6136.0


----------



## LanceF (Apr 27, 2012)

Having no knowledge of Magic Lantern, what can I except this to offer me for someone who doesn't shoot video?


----------



## Abraxx (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a wonderful news!


----------



## thewallbanger (Apr 27, 2012)

LanceF said:


> Having no knowledge of Magic Lantern, what can I except this to offer me for someone who doesn't shoot video?



The Magic Lantern team has been primarily dedicated to video, but this does prove there are programming hooks that other developers could latch code too. Perhaps an internal intervelometer? (I could even see Magic Lantern implimenting this for time lapse videos.)

Why did the CHDK never jump ship from Powershots to EOS?


----------



## @!ex (Apr 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/magic-lantern-on-the-5d-mark-iii/"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/magic-lantern-on-the-5d-mark-iii/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/magic-lantern-on-the-5d-mark-iii/"></a></div>
> <strong>It can be done!
> 
> 
> ...




Came here to post this, really excited.


----------



## JR (Apr 27, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Happydance!



+10 !!!


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 27, 2012)

This is great, except I'm not really sure that ML can fix the really soft resolution of the 5D3.

Even though the $8K that I have saved up is probably going to the soon to be released Sony FS700 since it's far superior to anything Canon video is offering, especially for the price; I will probably donate to ML just because they are doing great things.

If Magic Lantern can 1) Increase the resolution on the video 2) offer clean HDMI out 3) Can over-crank to at least 60fps at 1080p (hopefully 120fps at 1080p since Sony has raised the bar so high at 480 fps at 1080p); then Canon might retain me as a customer, otherwise, Sony it is.

It's kind of sad that Canon video has fallen to such a low that they have to depend on a group hackers to save their dwindling customer base who are flocking to the much better alternatives offered by Sony, Black Magic and even the Nikon D800 has some huge advantages over the 5D3 like higher resolution, clean HDMI and crop modes; and that camera is $400 less. WTF Canon.

Anyways, go Magic Lantern. You guys rule.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeay! =)


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Apr 27, 2012)

LanceF said:


> Having no knowledge of Magic Lantern, what can I except this to offer me for someone who doesn't shoot video?



I've quickly had a flick through and jotted down everything that didn't look like pure video. Pretty much all of these can be enabled or disabled, and are effectively invisible when you don't want to use them. The default mode hides the lesser used stuff.

- Improved power saving features
- Flashlight (turns on the led light to the left of the jog dial)
- Shutter count
- Zebra stripes to show over or underexposed areas in live view
- Focus peaking to show in-focus areas in live view (think manual focussing fast primes)
- A 'magic zoom box' for checking focus in live view
- Crop marks or customer grids for framing in live view
- Ghost image - overlay a previously taken image in live view
- 'Defishing' previews a rectilinear image from the Samyang 8mm fisheye.
- Spotmeter - display brightness from a small spot in the centre of the liveview image
- False colour exposure aidl each brightness area is colour coded.
- Live histogram
- Waveform exposure aid, useful for checking overall brightness.
- ISO values in 1/8EV steps
- Aperture in 1.8EV steps
- Shutter in 1/8EV steps
- Adjust white balance in Kelvin
- Green-magenta white balance shift for fluorescent lights
- Blue Amber white balance shift
- Boost live view digital display gain
- HDR bracketing, up to 9 photos in 0.5 to 5EV steps
- Intervalometer for timelapse
- Bulb timer up to 480 minutes
- Use the LCD face sensor to trip the shutter
- Trip the shutter with noise (e.g. clap hands)
- Trip the shutter when exposure changes (e.g. lightning)
- Trip the shutter when the frame changes (movement)
- Silent pictures
- Weird 'slit' pictures
- Link mirror lock up with timer and remote
- Trap focus, takes a picture when subject comes into focus (MF only)
- Custom focus patterns for the focus sensors
- Rack focus
- Stack focus
- Focus distance and depth of field info
- Upsidedown mode for the display
- 'Sticky' depth of field preview button
- Shutter half press becomes 'sticky'
- Auto burst pic quality can reduce IQ to prevent buffer filling
- Display 35mm equivalent focal lengths to include the crop factor
- Review images: Compare images when reviewing photos (displays two images as one with, split diagonally through centre)
- Review images: Timelapse play - whizz through all photos taken incredibly fast)
- Review images: Fuse/overlay two exposures
- Faster zoom when reviewing images
- Quicker erasing (less button pressing).

Pretty much all of these can be enabled or disabled, and are effectively invisible when you don't want to use them. The default mode hides the lesser used stuff.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The folks at Magic Lantern have shown the hack can be ported to the new 5D Mark III.



)) ... I guess this and the ff announcements shat should make the price of used 5d2's drop a little.


----------



## colin1984 (Apr 28, 2012)

i´m a little sad, it can be ported everywhere else but not on 7D :'(


----------



## Hill Benson (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow!

- Trip the shutter with noise (e.g. clap hands)
- Trip the shutter when exposure changes (e.g. lightning)
- Trip the shutter when the frame changes (movement)


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 29, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> i´m a little sad, it can be ported everywhere else but not on 7D :'(



... that's why I didn't get a 7d, but obviously people only find out about it some time after they got one. I am using magic lantern all the time, the focus peaking, n hdr shots, focus stacking is worth it alone, not to speak of audio remote shot, motion detect, ... but the ml running on the 5d2 and later 5d3, at least there's an upgrade path now.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 28, 2012)

@the wallbanger


> Why did the CHDK never jump ship from Powershots to EOS?



EOS cameras already do out the box what CDHK largely does for hamstrung compacts (that is RAW and full exposure options)

There was a CDHK version that unlocked intermediate ISO, spot metering and different AF patterns on the EOS 400D / XTi, and there was the 'russian' firmware hack that turned your 300D / Rebel into a 10D in a plastic case.

Magic Lantern have really been pushing the hacks for the recent EOS cameras, and mainly from a video perspective, although they are branching out. I use a mac and format my cards each use, so it's just a bit of a pain for me, my 7D can't be hacked, and to be honest, my 600D doesn't really need it. Had it on my 550D, but hated the GUI. Got by without it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 8, 2012)

Fyi: A magic lantern alpha will be probably out next week with limited feature set, so work is progressing successfully. And the devs are researching the possibility to overclock the 5d3 and use other codecs to get 1080p/60 or 720p/120  ... though it's no way certain it'll work. But the digic5 seems to have more power to play with than the old cpu.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 8, 2012)

I know they had problems with the dual processors ... there's a long explanation on the website. Maybe they've overcome things.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 8, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> I know they had problems with the dual processors ... there's a long explanation on the website. Maybe they've overcome things.



No, they haven't - ml doesn't run on dual-digic cameras (1dx, 7d) and all attempts to start user code have failed. But fortunately the 5d3 is single-digic only and very close to the 5d2.

EDIT: The ml alpha for 5d3 is out  .. http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=2602.0


----------



## JasonATL (Sep 12, 2012)

Just to reiterate what Marsu42's edit states. The first alpha version of ML for the 5D3 is out.

The other purpose of my posting is to say that ML is really on to some exciting stuff that is in development. They have just begun to access more encoder parameters (current release version allows the bitrate to be raised, but buffer overruns limit its current usefulness in some situations). Using development releases, I've tested recording in ALL-I on my 600D/T3i at bitrates above 150 Mb/s! The improved bitrates or less compression really helps to improve the image in post (e.g., sharpening and color correction).

There are still kinks to be worked out, but the things they are able to do are quite remarkable IMHO. There are even indications that 4:2:2 video (perhaps as MJPEG) might be possible. Alas, I think this is taking a back seat to getting all the current features working on the 5D3. Regardless, I think this bodes very well for what we'll be able to get out of the 5D3 (and all other supported cams) with ML.


----------



## bp (Sep 12, 2012)

awesomesauce.... that is all


----------



## gkaefer (Sep 15, 2012)

and first alpha with small feature set based on v2.3 core is out for download:
http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/78-news/137-first-alpha-version-for-5d-mark-iii
Georg


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there any speed requirement for the card? Will it matter if I stick in an older card? ML suggested we install the code in the SD card. I never used one before so what I have is a class 4 card...


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2012)

rpt said:


> Is there any speed requirement for the card? Will it matter if I stick in an older card?



The suggestion is the sd card because the controller is crippled on the 5d3 and you're likely to exchange the faster cf more often, so you'd have to put ml on every cf instead of just one sd. Ml consists only of a 1mb autoexec.bin file (and some help screens and cropmarks), speed of the card doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 16, 2012)

I wish they could add 1080p60. Almost every camera coming out recently has it, even much cheaper ones like the Sony A57 ($600), all the other Sony offerings, and the new Pansonic GH3 (haven't released price, but probably sub-$1k). 

But Canon can't add it to a $3500 5D3 or $6000 C100? For the first time I'm starting to seriously consider ditching Canon.


----------



## rpt (Sep 17, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any speed requirement for the card? Will it matter if I stick in an older card?
> ...


Thanks! I installed it yesterday and the alpha 1 works fine. So finally I will be able to MF. Waiting for the rest of the features. I guess this is why Canon gave us 2 cards on the 5D3


----------



## @!ex (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm a member of the ML site now and anxiously awaiting 2.4 so we can get all the features on mk3. Any idea on timeframe?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 17, 2012)

@!ex said:


> I'm a member of the ML site now and anxiously awaiting 2.4 so we can get all the features on mk3. Any idea on timeframe?



I'd say at 2-3 month - feature porting is nowhere near complete, and beta testing will take some time. You can compile the latest trunk yourself though, just did it for my 60d, it's not that hard to do.


----------



## @!ex (Sep 17, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a member of the ML site now and anxiously awaiting 2.4 so we can get all the features on mk3. Any idea on timeframe?
> ...



I'd be more than happy to beta test, I'll contribute some money once they get to that stage so I can get my hands on it a bit early.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 21, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a member of the ML site now and anxiously awaiting 2.4 so we can get all the features on mk3. Any idea on timeframe?
> ...



I need to start getting into this, maybe once summer and fall are over and I'm caught up with photos I will have some spare time to do this coding on top of my normal coding.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 26, 2012)

This really is good stuff. Works with no problems at all so far. FInally we have zebra and focus peaking and a better histogram! The 5D3 basic basics are now set.

I think we will get improved IPB bitrates and maybe HDMI clean and such for better coding quality and that will be the next big leap.

Once that is all done it should be quite a decent cam for video. 

Only crop modes will be lacking and those may have to wait on whether Canon wants to bother or not, if it is true that nobody can hack into and program the digic and readout.


----------



## jcs (Sep 26, 2012)

When testing out peaking, I noticed the left side of the camera got pretty warm- this didn't seem to happen previously (related to ARM processor heat?). I have a laser thermometer, may look into further when I have time. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 26, 2012)

jcs said:


> When testing out peaking, I noticed the left side of the camera got pretty warm- this didn't seem to happen previously (related to ARM processor heat?). I have a laser thermometer, may look into further when I have time. Anyone else notice this?



hmm I did feel the camera getting hot, I was thinking it was just because I was doing video, although it did seem perhaps a bit hot for so little time, not sure though hmm


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 26, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> CharlieB said:
> 
> 
> > I know they had problems with the dual processors ... there's a long explanation on the website. Maybe they've overcome things.
> ...



ML runs on dual digic cameras with g3gg0's hack finally but it's still on testing phase. Just wait a moment and you'll find ML running in 7D and 1DX.

http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/7D_support


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> ML runs on dual digic cameras with g3gg0's hack finally but it's still on testing phase. Just wait a moment and you'll find ML running in 7D and 1DX.



Imho the moment will take several month because the dev focus is the 5d3 at the moment, and that'll be some time because there seem to be some unexpected regressions w/ the new digic5 cpu. And for ml to run on the 1dx you'll have to donate or lend one to the devs :->



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> hmm I did feel the camera getting hot, I was thinking it was just because I was doing video, although it did seem perhaps a bit hot for so little time, not sure though hmm



Peaking is one of more cpu-intensive things to do (depends on the algorithm you select in the menu), so as w/ running video you might feel the camera getting warmer. But it's been tried so many times by so many people there's really no reason to worry.


----------



## KurtStevens (Sep 26, 2012)

So is the alpha worth downloading?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> So is the alpha worth downloading?



If you are ok w/ running a ml pre-release on your 5d3 - of course, many main features are already there (zebras, peaking). The most important thing now is to report regressions/bugs back to the ml forum, alex just changed the feature set for the alpha2 (will be here shortly) because of some far-in-between freezes he couldn't reproduce. That's why I'm always saying it'll be a while before a final 5d3 version will arrive.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 26, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > ML runs on dual digic cameras with g3gg0's hack finally but it's still on testing phase. Just wait a moment and you'll find ML running in 7D and 1DX.
> ...



I believe Alex is doing the 5D3 but g3gg0 is doing most of the work for 7D. As for 1DX, I think somebody will lend it eventually. I don't know but I get the feeling that the 1DX hack will include making it into a 1DC. If this is a probability, some guys in the movie industry will certainly sponsor this.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> I believe Alex is doing the 5D3 but g3gg0 is doing most of the work for 7D. As for 1DX, I think somebody will lend it eventually. I don't know but I get the feeling that the 1DX hack will include making it into a 1DC. If this is a probability, some guys in the movie industry will certainly sponsor this.



From what I see in the mercurial logs, g3gg0 does the low-level stuff, but other people (mainly alex) do the programing. And did I mention I personally added focus bracketing to the current ml trunk  ... it's great programing your camera, that's why I don't want to switch to Nikon.

Concerning 1dx/1dc: If someone really hacks the 1dx and backports the 1dc firmware, ml imho will be in real trouble because Canon will change the "ignore" policy to "hostile". So I could do w/o 1dc features on the 1dx, I cannot afford one anyway. Magic Lantern is a community project to beef up low- to midrange dlsr, not saving money for rich people.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 26, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> So is the alpha worth downloading?



absolutely


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 26, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Alex is doing the 5D3 but g3gg0 is doing most of the work for 7D. As for 1DX, I think somebody will lend it eventually. I don't know but I get the feeling that the 1DX hack will include making it into a 1DC. If this is a probability, some guys in the movie industry will certainly sponsor this.
> ...



You could be right (unless they end noticing 1DX selling, suddenly, many multiple times more, enough to make up for the insane 1DC profit margin, I suppose that is a possibility). ('m sure a 5D3 could sell more than enough times extra to make up for C100, we'd have to see about a 1DX though).


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 26, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



+1. or maybe if somebody can get the 1dx work like 1dc without exactly copying the source code from 1dc, canon won't have a problem with ML. I mean ML is currently running beside the canon software. Of course this is pure hypothesis, but what if?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 27, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> canon won't have a problem with ML.



Canon *will* have a problem with ml if ml isn't helping their sales as a unannounced big feature but makes people not buy the 1dc. I gather Canon will make this position clear one way or another, and I hope the main ml devs will make it as clear that they do not want to cause Canon losses or profit from hacking the 1dx.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 27, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > canon won't have a problem with ML.
> ...



Isn't it that ML is just running beside Canon's software? It's not modifying the code or any hardware. Right? It's just like some software running inside your OS. E.g., if I make a program that runs in Windows and uses the intrinsic OS commands like showing the clock time, even hacking into memory management, does that make my program illegal? For me 1DX can be looked at as platform. Why do you think Sigma, Tokina, Tamron and Samyang were able to make those 3rd party lenses? They even had to reverse engineer the way the lens is communicating with the body. Isn't this a higher form of hacking into the system? 

If I read it right, another reason why Canon is differentiating 1Dx and 1Dc is that tax laws in some countries are different for stills and movie and even the size of the output for movie cameras. Of course you can't discount the fact that they will earn more through introducing a different software for the same hardware. That's why I'm looking at ML like an open-source 3rd party software something like JAVA.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



However they did it or with what code they woudn't care so long as it gave it a nice 4Kish or quality like the 1DC they might get uppity about it all. (unless, again, the 1DX then flew off the shelves like madness, then they'd learn something)

(although they didn't lock things down on the original Rebel after the unlock)


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 27, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Why do you think Sigma, Tokina, Tamron and Samyang were able to make those 3rd party lenses?



Ml is indeed a little bit like 3rd party lens manufacturers - they essentially help Canon because if they weren't here Canon would sell *less* cameras, it would be like Apple or MS only allowing their own applications. Canon just wants to be ahead of them to be able to put a premium on its own (L) lenses, and Canon is sure to introduce little annoyances now and then to make using 3rd party gear a bit of a hassle.

But they could of course completely block non-Canon equipment if they'd loose money - that's the point. Hacking the 1dc is such a case, they could easily change/encrypt their firmware so ml would not run on newer camera bodies - is a hacked 1dx worth having no ml on the 6d? And Canon would/could even change the 1dx production right now to further prevent any hacks - they can, because unlike rooting ios/android no user software runs on Canon os that could exploit security holes. Ml just conveniently uses a Canon mechanism to run, that could be taken away anytime with the next firmware update.

Next to that, Canon could sue the devs and refuse warranty on any camera running ml - that would diminish the userbase and bleed the project dry except for some devs profiting from hacking the first batch of 1dx.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



not illegal but it doesn't mean they'd like it and they could do stuff to make ML type things harder to pull off perhaps if a quick ML made the 1DC utterly pointless for anyone to buy

(again, unless they noticed that giving the 1DX more value made it sell so well as to make the 1dc look like a dumb idea even with insane margin per copy, and who knows, maybe it would)

tax laws hardly make a $6000 difference, that;s got to be just pure garbage, and do 4k people need to shoot over the time limit more than 2k shooters? maybe less on avg, if anything


----------

